# 2009 Archery Buck



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

Had a great time bowhunting with family this year. We were hunting public land in the southern unit. Thanks to some great scouting by my little bro, and bro in law, we saw alot of bucks this year. And some ridiculously HUGE elk. I wasnt able to get any shot opportunities on the bigger bucks, but did manage to harvest this little 4 X 3. 

I am a sucker for a plan that comes together perfectly, and I could not resist letting an arrow fly when I had the chance. This guy was grouped with 4 other bucks, two of which were better than him, but I had the best shot op on this guy. It was a difficult sneak on 5 bucks, but after an hour or so I had managed to get within 55 yards, which was close enough. The shot took out both lungs, the heart, and broke his shoulder on the way out. The deer was on the ground and still within 10 seconds, and only went about 15 yards. I have tried most of the mechanicals out there, and have been most pleased with the Grim Reapers. Have never had any problems with them, and have been amazed at their performance.

Beautiful country, great company, and another enjoyable hunt.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Good shooting. You sneaked in to 55 yards and you made the shot work. You've got to feel good about that! Congrats, Chuck.


----------



## Mtn. Runner (Oct 7, 2009)

Congrats on a nice buck


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Way to go. Nice buck.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice deer, nice shot.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice buck there.Great shot.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

Congratulations. Any buck with a bow is a trophy. Like you said it's a thrill in it's own right when a plan comes together. I will also second the grim reapers, that's what I shot my MT Goat with this year and he only went 30 yards...


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Well done! Great deer


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Super Buck!! Great Camo! Looks like you were on top. West of Richfield. Either that or I ran into your twin, Oh well, still a super buck, !


----------



## franklin13 (Oct 12, 2009)

Awesome deer! congrats!


----------

